# HT tragedy Be careful!!



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Handler left his dogs in the Suburban.
When he went to get the dogs out it was too late.

Be careful with your dogs, it can get deadly hot very quickly


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

where was this?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

No excuse for that. Horrible way for a dog to go.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Where did this happen?


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

If this is true, I just don't even know what to say. Most people should not be responsible for the lives of other creatures. I certainly hope someone who would allow this to happen would no longer be welcome in the HT/FT community. They may feel bad, but there is really no excuse for this. They should absolutely be pilloried.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Some people are just incredibly stupid. It seems every year around here someone leave a baby in a car and it dies due to the heat. 
I think I read it can only take 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Like others have said, I just don't understand what this person thought was gonna happen. The heat is brutal down here.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Too bad some people don't have common sense. Glad I wasn't there, he won't be getting my smpathy. 
Poor dogs, we are responsible for our own dogs and keep a look out for others when it comes to heat stress. 
This shouldn't happen!!


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

While the disdain posted here may be true. I find it incredibly stupid people judge without first hand facts.


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

Robert said:


> While the disdain posted here may be true. I find it incredibly stupid people judge without first hand facts.


while I don't totally disagree with judging people before knowing the facts, but in my opinion is there any situation that would even make this slightly excusable? I'm sure the people feel terrible, but this is just irresponsible.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Robert. I know someone that something very similar happened to, and any of us would be comfortable with this person caring for our dogs. It only takes a second to get distracted, which is what happened to my friend, and have a tragedy occur to you too.

The only thing you can do is try to do everything you can to avoid it, and even then you're not guaranteed that Murphy won't show up.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Robert said:


> While the disdain posted here may be true. I find it incredibly stupid people judge without first hand facts.


What about every participant at that HT???

I just cant imagine walking past a vehicle noticing inadequate ventilation,, and NOT making it a priority of mine to track down the responsible people! 

Someone didnt check to doors to see if locked??

Rock the vehicle hard enough to set off a possible alarm?

Worse case scenario,, a rock trough the side window would work also,, and I would be willing to pay for the damage!

What a damn shame!


Gooser


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieTrainer said:


> I agree with Robert. I know someone that something very similar happened to, and any of us would be comfortable with this person caring for our dogs. *It only takes a second to get distracted*, which is what happened to my friend, and have a tragedy occur to you too.
> 
> The only thing you can do is try to do everything you can to avoid it, and even then you're not guaranteed that Murphy won't show up.


I can see turning your back for a second and having a dog bolt in front of a car or something like that, but this didn't take a SECOND. This took forgetting about the dogs for at least 15 or 20 minutes. I certainly wouldn't trust that person with my dog and wouldn't wish to know that person, really.

I have a friend who accidentally shot another friend's pointer while quail hunting. The pointer had gotten around behind some thick brush where it couldn't be seen and the birds flushed such that one flew across in front of the brush and thus the dog was shot (it survived). That was Murphy's law. That took a second of distraction. Perhaps that was even a foreseeable and avoidable accident, but an accident. Cooking dogs in a hot vehicle is negligence, pure and simple.


----------



## Golden6824 (Mar 28, 2010)

MooseGooser said:


> What about every participant at that HT???


I would doubt other people would even realize there was a dog in the vehicle. When my doors are shut nobody knows I have dogs in the back.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

How do y'all know the doors were shut and the vehicle was closed? I don't have enough facts to judge and not my place to judge either. Just be careful with the hounds in this heat no matter where they are.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Regardless of circumstances this sucks. Whether at fault or not I feel sorry for the owner. Heavy load to bare.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I started this thread as a heads up to be aware of the weather. Not to be a witch hunt. Those who know what happened are not publicly commenting or insulting anyone. Would those of you that don't know the facts please follow their lead
It is a tragedy for all concerned and the dog community at large. 
Please be careful with your dogs and be vigilant about kindly informing other dog owners of the inherent dangers of heat to their dogs


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Someone has to know where this happened,and who it was. Valuable information, even if only on PM. I'm interested to know-if anyone truly knows the facts, please share, by PM if neccesary....


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

The only really important fact is that a dog died because it overheated in a car. Not sure why any of the other details matter. Ignorance, stupidity, distraction, accident...doesn't really matter. The point is-it's getting hot everywhere. It got too hot for this dog/person combo. Don't be the next one.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I was marshalling an event a couple years ago and forgot I had my dogs in back of truck in crates. I was last dog to run and she swam circles on water blind trying to drink up the whole pond, I would give a cast and she just swam circles drinking.. I had forgot I had my dogs. Next day a Kid told me I need to take better care of my dogs and he watered them.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

If you will go back and read carefully the part of my post that you highlighted in red, you will see that I said it took a second to get distracted, which it did. I didn't say it took a second for the dogs to die, which it did not. 

Did you get on your friend for negligence? It only took a second to decide to pull the trigger on what was obviously a low bird.

This is a bad thing no doubt. I literally stuck a sticky note on my driver's side window yesterday to make sure I didn't drive off from a training day with my dog still chained to my trailer hitch. 

They call them accidents for a reason. I guess I wish I did not ever screw up, but I do, and I hope none of mine ever result in something like this. But one of them could for anybody, just like it happened to your friend and the pointer. 



HPL said:


> I can see turning your back for a second and having a dog bolt in front of a car or something like that, but this didn't take a SECOND. This took forgetting about the dogs for at least 15 or 20 minutes. I certainly wouldn't trust that person with my dog and wouldn't wish to know that person, really.
> 
> I have a friend who accidentally shot another friend's pointer while quail hunting. The pointer had gotten around behind some thick brush where it couldn't be seen and the birds flushed such that one flew across in front of the brush and thus the dog was shot (it survived). That was Murphy's law. That took a second of distraction. Perhaps that was even a foreseeable and avoidable accident, but an accident. Cooking dogs in a hot vehicle is negligence, pure and simple.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

I was at a hunt test in Central California 2 weeks ago where the temperature peaked at 108. There was a handler that I didn't know that had his dog in a dark car. He had the windows closed, the car running and the air conditioner on. I told him I thought it was a bad idea but he ignored me. If Murphy had stalled the car the dog wouldn't have lasted 20 minutes. If he had an exhaust leak it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Arnie said:


> I was at a hunt test in Central California 2 weeks ago where the temperature peaked at 108. There was a handler that I didn't know that had his dog in a dark car. He had the windows closed, the car running and the air conditioner on. I told him I thought it was a bad idea but he ignored me. If Murphy had stalled the car the dog wouldn't have lasted 20 minutes. If he had an exhaust leak it wouldn't have mattered.


Agreed, I often leave my car running when traveling with the dogs and have to stop and always make sure it is in sight. I leave the windshield wipers on so that I can see very easily the car is running. I've read a few stories about children dying because they left the car running and the car has some sort of engine kill after a certain time running in park, or runs out of gas. Never thought about an exhaust leak, maybe should leave windows cracked also.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread but.... If you were a pro or am with a fancy insulated trailer with fan system in the shade and you had 8 holes and were only using, say 4, would you be open to "renting" a box to a person with one dog in a hot car? Would it be awkward/wrong for a person to go around and ask others with such a set up if they have vacancies ? 

I don't run HT or FT but I'm a bit curious how generous others are....


----------



## TollerLover (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a similar scare recently. I just bought a new van that has a remote starter. I had the dogs with me, it was hot, and I was going into the grocery store for a few minutes. I wasn't comfortable leaving the van running with the AC on with the keys in it and thought, well, I'll just get out, lock it and remote start it. Well, apparently it does have a short time that it will run like that before shutting off. It was off when I came back out. Luckily it was only a few minutes and I had left all 4 windows down a bit. The windshield wiper idea is a great one if the vehicle is still in sight.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Windshield wipers will run even if the car dies as long as the key is in the on position and the battery hasn't died. Luckily the ac will continue to blow air for awhile but then it will turn to warm air in some cases so you still have to be careful.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Marissa E. said:


> Not to hijack the thread but.... If you were a pro or am with a fancy insulated trailer with fan system in the shade and you had 8 holes and were only using, say 4, would you be open to "renting" a box to a person with one dog in a hot car? Would it be awkward/wrong for a person to go around and ask others with such a set up if they have vacancies ?
> 
> I don't run HT or FT but I'm a bit curious how generous others are....


Absolutely without a doubt I certainly would. And I'm 100 percent certain every pro I know would too. And non of us would think twice or blink an eye if someone asked to do such.


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Making judgement without knowing all the facts? Horrible loss and undoubtedly felt by many. Saddens me.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I had a friend that ended up with an extra dog on their truck which left them with a loose dog in the truck, they asked if I had an empty hole on truck they could put her in, I said of course but it really wouldn't have mattered if they were a friend or just someone at the test, if the option is a dog in a hot truck or in the cool dog box the answer is pretty simple. 
The point should also be to use caution if you run a huge test in hot conditions and putting the dog back into the box if they are still very hot, wet or both. Take a few moments to let them get rid of the heat before you put them in the box. 
I am sure this was not intentional and there is more to the story then what a appears on the cover. Sorry to hear of the loss of these dogs / dog.


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> What about every participant at that HT???
> 
> I just cant imagine walking past a vehicle noticing inadequate ventilation,, and NOT making it a priority of mine to track down the responsible people!
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly! We all need to look out for each other and our canine companions. Did it just recently for someone who was out shooting at a flyer station.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Just yesterday we were at our Greensboro property- it was hot! We did a double and a blind. At the end picking up i latched and safety'ed my dog hole. Trouble was she was still on the tie chain and under the truck. I rode off on the atv ,fortunately Marty was putting a wiper away in the bumper, Faith came out from under the truck ! A close call and a well deserved butt chewing from the lady 

It was hot 
Dk


----------



## Chad Johnson (May 30, 2014)

That's awful


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dave Kress said:


> Just yesterday we were at our Greensboro property- it was hot! We did a double and a blind. At the end picking up i latched and safety'ed my dog hole. Trouble was she was still on the tie chain and under the truck. I rode off on the atv ,fortunately Marty was putting a wiper away in the bumper, Faith came out from under the truck ! A close call and a well deserved butt chewing from the lady
> 
> It was hot
> Dk


I pro I know ties a ribbon to the steering wheel if they have a dog tied out. Just as a reminder.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

What a tragedy! The only thing worse is the teacher who left her toddler in the car seat in the car all day while she was in school - she had forgotten she hadn't dropped the child off at the babysitter. The toddler did not survive. Unfortunately, this was not an isolated case - there have been many of these situations - by fathers as well as mothers.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

FOM said:


> I pro I know ties a ribbon to the steering wheel if they have a dog tied out. Just as a reminder.


I, too, almost ran over my staked out dog. It was at least five years ago. Now I put my keys on the trailer if I am using a stakeout. We all get busy and forget things or get caught up in something else. 

Accidents happen. They should not happen twice.


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

I know of a very well known judge that forgot his girl was tied to the back bumper. He drove several miles, she did survive. Things like this can happen and do happen. I can not imagine how the person feels and we should not judge or condemn them as we have all made mistakes.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

All these folks who are asking why a passerby did not notice the dogs may be in distress and intervene. I agree ... it's too bad someone didn't step in and at least ask around.

BUT, have you not seen the frequent threads on RTF that vehemently criticize and rail away at the "do-gooders" who "called the authorities"??? The "idiots who don't have a clue" and should "mind their own business". Confrontations in motel lobbies and parking lots?

I have never responded to any of those threads but believe me, if anyone felt my dogs were in danger and stepped in doing what they thought was best ... ignorance or not ... they would not be thrown under the bus by me.

There are hundreds of possible explanations for this tragedy beyond those already mentioned. Maybe the guy had a stroke and was taken to a hospital. Who knows. But it is the nature of people to NEED to KNOW the answer to everything and when we don't have enough data to draw an intelligent conclusion, we just fill in the blanks. Bad reasoning.

The post is an appropriate alert that could serve as a valuable wake-up reminder to all of us. Too bad it can't be taken as just that.

JS


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Well put, JS.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Agree with MJH345... This was a tragedy for all and we shouldn't judge these folks. Just be aware.


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

My condolences to the person who suffered this loss. I lost a dog in a training accident years ago and the memories of that will never be forgotten. I suspect that the dog that died meant much more to his owner than to those passing judgement, and the judgements made with little information on a message board only add to the grief felt by the owner and family.

Thoughts and prayers to all involved.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Bill Billups said:


> My condolences to the person who suffered this loss. I lost a dog in a training accident years ago and the memories of that will never be forgotten. I suspect that the dog that died meant much more to his owner than to those passing judgement, and the judgements made with little information on a message board only add to the grief felt by the owner and family.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to all involved.


Great post Bill and I agree 100%!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Bill Billups said:


> My condolences to the person who suffered this loss. I lost a dog in a training accident years ago and the memories of that will never be forgotten. I suspect that the dog that died meant much more to his owner than to those passing judgement, and the judgements made with little information on a message board only add to the grief felt by the owner and family.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to all involved.


I agree, thank you for posting this message.


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the wake up call. Sometimes we get easily distracted and forget things. I feel sad for what the poor dog went through. I left for training one day and did not realize I left the dog standing in the front yard until I was a block away. I am so glad she did not run down the street after me.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

To lose a dog in this manner is definitely a terrible experience. Not knowing the complete circumstances, I am only going to wish them my sympathy on their loss. If you really want to get upset, Google "children left in heated cars". There are something like 600 deaths on record. What a huge tragedy!


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Running junior test in Delaware this past weekend, it was brought to my attention by another trainer/handler about a dog in a pick-up truck with all 4 windows down about 2-3 inches. Dog was panting heavily. Brought it to the marshall's attention, he got the license plate number, but in the meantime, I went into the gallery and asked who had the such and such truck. I asked the owner to please check on the dog and move into the shade or get his dog out of the truck to cool down. Owner got right up and went over to move truck and turn on the AC in the truck. 
There were lots of toppers, chassis mounts and trailers at the test.....please don't hesitate to ask us if we have an extra hole. I'm sure we would all oblige to help out in the situation.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

This is certainly a tragic event that unfortunately could have been avoided. Unfortunately there are human parents who think "it will just be a moment" I know "I" don't realize how fast a car gets hot. 

Years ago my husband and I were in the Nashville area for a dog event. Every AM (before 7) we would go to the grocery store for water. It would get up to 105 during the day. I stayed in the car, with the dogs, all windows rolled down, instructed my husband to leave the keys, if we got hot I could start the car and turn the A/C on. I also did not want someone to think we left the dogs in the car. We were fine, but friends during that trip lost 2 of their 3 dogs driving with them in the bed of their truck on a 10 min drive from venue to hotel. Cars are HOT. 

What I don't understand is when dog people just don't think. I was at my breed specialty few years back in MO, it was fall but temps were 100ish. Every single day, announcements over the loud speaker about dogs in distress in closed up cars. We were at Purina, the facility is huge, it was FREEZING inside. Why not just bring those dogs inside? The announcements would threaten to break windows to save the dogs, don't know if any got broken but what were those people thinking? Every day... so this was not a one time lose track issue. 

This weekend I worked a hunt test, it was really sunny temps low 80's. First I was amazed how many people held their dogs for LONG periods of time in the sun (no water) waiting for their turn. I was the marshall, I had a board that showed them where they were on the list, they could have put their dogs away OR gone to the shade and told me where they were I would come get them as they got close. At water dog trucks were parked across from me. A couple had their car running the whole time with the AC on. Truck across from me, had a dark topper, side windows open and tailgate down. No fan, I watched that dog closely because I could, so relaxed no sign of stress. I was pleased to see how comfortable it was considering. I know I was cooking..... 

My condolences to the people who lost dogs.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't know the details or who it happened to. Certainly this sort of thing should not happen, but I'll agree with those who have said not to pass judgement. I've heard of police dogs dying when left in a patrol car with the air conditioner running and the AC failed. Hard to place blame in a situation like that. It could have been something like that or something else that we could possibly relate to if we knew the details. I'm sorry for the dog and the likely distraught owner.


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

Agree with mjh345, be careful with your dogs in this weather!


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

My heart goes out to the dogs and the person who lost them. What a tragedy. I don't care who it was, where it was, or why it happened only that it did. He must have loved those dogs to have had them there to begin with. If you are out there - I am so very sorry for your loss. I know nothing will ease the pain and only time will help. Take care.


----------

